# Life is Like Toilet Paper



## Retired (Jan 1, 2018)

_Life is a lot like a roll of toilet paper..the closer you get to the end, the faster it goes._


----------



## GaryQ (Jan 1, 2018)

Steve said:


> _Life is a lot like a roll of toilet paper..the closer you get to the end, the faster it goes._



And sometimes it can get pretty crappy


----------

